# Marshy lake



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all,
It's been awhile work has consumed my time for many long months. Did this pastel
From my head no reference photo.
What do you all think?
Thanks for looking
Stever


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

Really like your work. Although I would've probably preferred it a little if there was a little more to the sky. I feel like the clouds are a little too close to each other. Maybe some more 'life' in the whole thing would also be quite nice. Flying birds, something like that. But that's just my opinion, of course you're free to do whatever you want with your picture. How long did it take you to finish this? You wrote that it took you many months to do it


----------

